# Mini Cooper Buying Advice



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Julia's cousin is taking lessons and ideally wants a Mini or at a push a Fiesta, she's 17 and personally i think the Fiesta is a more suitable car but anyway...


What should i be looking for, there is a few local to us, budget is £6k (not including insurance)

I need your wealth of knowledge on what to spot and check.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the water pump was one of the, i'm sure my brother had his replaced .... make sure there is lots of tread on the tyres as they have runflats and it can be expensive to replace, other than servicing i don't think anything has gone wrong with it.... check the spec though, his cooper has a sunroof but no A/C. His replaced an MX5 ... not sure what he will replace it with ext, he has the cooper and his other half the one


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

A 6k car at 17.......


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

Water pump was only a problem on the turbocharged models (Cooper S and JCW). Not many 17 year olds could afford the insurance on those though!

Most common problem on R56 models (2006 onwards) is rattling timing chain. It's most noticeable when the engine is cold so pretty easy to spot. Relatively simple fix for a dealer to sort.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't buy one for a first car (wouldn't buy one ever tbh), she'll want small engine and cheap insurance no?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Didn't they have a syncromesh issue at some point which was a recall? id make sure thats sorted in the history.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Remember i work in a mini dealership now and trust me at 17 a mini is way to expensive to insure! , but There is a mini ' first' which is a 1.4 engine better to insure than a cooper , we have a young sales girl in my mini dealership who is 19 and she was £2500 for a cooper ! but then fiesta will be better specced up than a mini first! What age is the car , the first generation models r51,52,53 up to 06 were notorious for gearbox issues! The second generation r55,56,57 from 06 on had a new engine and are far more reliable mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> A 6k car at 17.......


Jealousey is a cruel mistress.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Just sold SWMBO's 06 plate Cooper on. It had had the thermostat replaced (heaters had gone), and a rear of radiator leak fixed that I remember.

Work the recent service had highlighted it needed soon was the fluid filled engine mounts had blown (well one had, fairly common), and the rear brakes were corroded and lipped (i.e. used). Also front and back glass scratches fairly easily. One of the "ex-Mini" techs at one garage reckoned the power steering whining meant the pump was on its way out, but not so sure myself. Exhaust rear box was rusting a bit too.

The gearbox could be a little baulky when cold, but to be honest, I thought it was pretty solid and rifle-like. Nice car to drive. Ride a bit juddery on the run flats however.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Mini would be a nice car for a first car! Im sure she wont have any boys in it... :lol: just teasing


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hotchy said:


> Mini would be a nice car for a first car! Im sure she wont have any boys in it... :lol: just teasing


haha no she wont be letting boys in it, not if i have my way, she's like a sister to us so you can imagine "the big brother" watching over her lol :devil:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> Just sold SWMBO's 06 plate Cooper on. It had had the thermostat replaced (heaters had gone), and a rear of radiator leak fixed that I remember.
> 
> Work the recent service had highlighted it needed soon was the fluid filled engine mounts had blown (well one had, fairly common), and the rear brakes were corroded and lipped (i.e. used). Also front and back glass scratches fairly easily. One of the "ex-Mini" techs at one garage reckoned the power steering whining meant the pump was on its way out, but not so sure myself. Exhaust rear box was rusting a bit too.
> 
> The gearbox could be a little baulky when cold, but to be honest, I thought it was pretty solid and rifle-like. Nice car to drive. Ride a bit juddery on the run flats however.


just the sort of info i'm after :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

17 you say :argie: :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> just the sort of info i'm after :thumb:


No worries!

Blown engine mount (borrowed pic from google), look for oil where it shouldn't be:










Rad was "sealed", but tell-tale is liming on rear side from a tap water emergency top up!

"Test" steering by pulling wheel when stationary.

Heaters, obvious. :lol:

And just check to see what you think of the glass.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

honestly grizzle fiesta in the long run or what about a Ka? i know plenty of lasses driving the new ones?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> 17 you say :argie: :lol:


i hear grizz snapping your bones...:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> honestly grizzle fiesta in the long run or what about a Ka? i know plenty of lasses driving the new ones?


She's not keen on the Fiesta of around 2007-2008 nor the KA.... Spoiled springs to mind  does my head in at times.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> She's not keen on the Fiesta of around 2007-2008 nor the KA.... Spoiled springs to mind  does my head in at times.


you serious...a punto? a mito? or a 500?...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Why the debate here and the moaning about her wanting a mini as a first car. If it's what she wants and it can be afforded then go for it.

Should know that females generally get what they want..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Why the debate here and the moaning about her wanting a mini as a first car. If it's what she wants and it can be afforded then go for it.


Exactly Spoony i didnt post asking for opinions on age to the car 

Without going into detail she could buy us all new Mini's


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I dunno, our 6 year old mini rattled a lot less than my 7yr old fiesta, before I binned it off.

Whilst I like a ford, part of me wouldn't mine a bash at a more solid car some day.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Jealousey is a cruel mistress.


So is common sense apparently :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

And your point is Alan??


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm sure the smallest engine in a Mini is 1600? Could this be a problem with Insurance? I had a 1600 for my first car, that was 7 years ago though. What with insurance going through the roof, worth a check. 

I quite like the cars and wish my OH had one at times.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I have had mine a couple of months now with no major issues, tensioner belt needed replacing but as I paid a bit extra through a dealership I was covered under their 1 year warranty (worth going for). Other than that it was just stilly things like loose trim.

Mine does have a few squeeks and rattles inside from time to time but a sharp slap on the dash sorts them out


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

As I said before dependant on age of car , the new second gen minis have a computer that if you go into service menu tells exactly what's due service wise ,but buying from a mini dealer you get the years warranty and they really are pretty I depth when it comes to making it an approved used mini! Had one in today and 2000 was spent on it to bring it up to scratch , pads, discs, tyres , exhaust , bushes suspension arms etc, not all as bad as this but it goes to show how these cars can be neglected so choose wisely my young padowan:thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

stewartmak7 said:


> As I said before dependant on age of car , the new second gen minis have a computer that if you go into service menu tells exactly what's due service wise ,but buying from a mini dealer you get the years warranty and they really are pretty I depth when it comes to making it an approved used mini! Had one in today and 2000 was spent on it to bring it up to scratch , pads, discs, tyres , exhaust , bushes suspension arms etc, not all as bad as this but it goes to show how these cars can be neglected so choose wisely my young padowan:thumb:


BMW/Mini approved used seem to get a really good rep. Can i ask what dealer your talking about? I see your local to me.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

rf860 said:


> BMW/Mini approved used seem to get a really good rep. Can i ask what dealer your talking about? I see your local to me.


Douglas park mini Hamilton , been here seven months now and really impressed with the service , maybe I'm biased as I have a mini cooper s bought from them but Ive purchased a few cars in my time and this dealer is by far the best experience I've had !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Think i've bullied her into a Fiat 500 lol


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

She'll love a Mini!

As has been said here, insurance is a killer for the youngsters, my sons 19 & on his second after writing the first one off...that's another story....

So, go for a Mini one or First, although suspect you won't get a First for that budget.

If you go for 2005 + IIRC they had a different gearbox so no worries there. My sons had an issue with the radio aerial & also the heated rear windscreen, the rear windscreen heater was the same on both actually, perhaps a bad earth or something but I don't recall.

If you can, go for a Cherished Mini from a main dealer, sure you'll pay a little extra BUT their warranty is GREAT!

Also get the best spec you can, my sons first Mini had nothing, this ones got a pepper pack, sunroof & visibility pack in addition to iPod connection & AC.

Great cars that hold their value well! If you buy a Fiesta she'll still want a Mini next but will have lost a ton in residuals in the meantime. Get the mini out the outset's my recommendation :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

stewartmak7 said:


> Douglas park mini Hamilton , been here seven months now and really impressed with the service , maybe I'm biased as I have a mini cooper s bought from them but Ive purchased a few cars in my time and this dealer is by far the best experience I've had !


Parks must have to pull their socks up for BMW then. I've bought a few cars from them and my parents too and the service has been shocking and poor quality workmanship as well.

Noticed that the Glasgow branches used minis are immaculate, no swirls!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dan_griffin11 (May 13, 2011)

I depends what years your after. 

r50 has facelift/pre facelift thats years 2002-2006.
pre facelift is noticeable by a clock on the roof, and a 5 piece dash. Check wishbone bushes. these are pretty bad and go bad far too quickly. also check the engine mounts. and the exhaust, they can corrode very quickly. 

the newer r56. check the chain tensioner. start it up and listen for the chain knocking. also check the water temperature. It only really happens at start up on cold. if the cars been recently used before you got there it won't make the noise!

i know it's not very similar. but my Mini cooper s is cheaper to insure than my Fiesta ST was.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

stewartmak7 said:


> Douglas park mini Hamilton , been here seven months now and really impressed with the service , maybe I'm biased as I have a mini cooper s bought from them but Ive purchased a few cars in my time and this dealer is by far the best experience I've had !


Have to agree with you. I was there last year and was in the process of buying a 1 series coupe ( but pulled out ) and it was a very good experience. I hate going into showrooms but this one was one of the best. I think the guy that i dealt with was called Barry? Top bloke - no hard sell, smooth service etc. I see you work in the Mini Dealership - any JCWs demos kicking about? Quite fancy trading in for a cooper S but preferably a JCW. Planning on coming down next month.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Parks must have to pull their socks up for BMW then. I've bought a few cars from them and my parents too and the service has been shocking and poor quality workmanship as well.
> 
> Noticed that the Glasgow branches used minis are immaculate, no swirls!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Yeah gotta agree , I've heard of some horror stories but I've been ok so far and so has my mum who has a mini, guess its just your luck


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Jammy J said:


> Have to agree with you. I was there last year and was in the process of buying a 1 series coupe ( but pulled out ) and it was a very good experience. I hate going into showrooms but this one was one of the best. I think the guy that i dealt with was called Barry? Top bloke - no hard sell, smooth service etc. I see you work in the Mini Dealership - any JCWs demos kicking about? Quite fancy trading in for a cooper S but preferably a JCW. Planning on coming down next month.


There is a jcw coupe on just now but personally I prefer the hatchback jcw , feels a bit more fiery!! The coupe is really stiff and doesn't feel the same as the hatch! Still quick though


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Jealousey is a cruel mistress.





Grizzle said:


> Exactly Spoony i didnt post asking for opinions on age to the car
> 
> Without going into detail she could buy us all new Mini's


My brother-in-law's girlfriend is 18 and she shares a Ford Ka with one of her sisters yet her old man is a multi millionaire (ex Pro Footballer) so she could have any car she wanted but chooses this one. Some people can afford any car they want, regardless of age, it's not our right to question that 

Back on topic, I don't know much about the mini's but a mate has had both the super and turbocharged ones and the later was much better. The former was plagued with problems and he couldn't wait to get rid of it. If she does get a Mini get rid of the runflat tyres, they're awful!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

She needs to understand what she wants it for first. Mini is NOT a 4 seater although it has 4 Seats. Maybe babies and little dogs will fit the back, but adults dont. Mini one is a reasonably good car, the midland gearbox fitted to it was a potential problem on the early ones. Rattles can be a problem too. Basically the engine is pretty bulletproof. Wheel bearings can go with age, steering is noisy at times. Bushes often need replacing. Should go round coreners pretty well. Try to find one with smaller size wheeels as the larger sizes result in hard ride..if she has fillings in her teeth that doesnt help.The later peugeot engined cars have problems with timing chains, but again are pretty sound. She needs to have a good look around there are lots of them about and also make sure its got things like airco, worth just looking for that alone. Huge number of extras were available, some useful some not..all were expensive. As a first car its a good little car and she will have lots of fun in it. I have a Cooper S (R53) and love it to bits.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Think i've bullied her into a Fiat 500 lol


:lol: you big bully


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well been out looking today, she's realised that a Mini is a no go at 17yrs old plain and simple.

Looked at the 500.... not impressed, nor was i impressed with Arnold Clarks sales tactics so i quickly walked away leaving the guy standing. 

Looked at loads of cars fiesta's and corsa's and found a 57 corsa in silver with 33k on the clock insurance is under £800 for her.

I much prefer the Fiesta's but its not me thats driving it lol. 

Cheers for the advice guys


----------

